# Corinthic



## gary25455 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Corithic went aground off Stoneness Point, River Thames? I want to put some pictures of her when she was stuck onto my website and would like to add some information about the 'mishap'. The photos look 1930's but are not dated. Also does anyone know the reason that she got stuck in the first place? Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Gary. I think the Corinthic involved was the 1946 built steamer. In service 1947 to 1969.


----------



## gary25455 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks eddyw. I'll post the info on my site and give you a credit.


----------



## alan eccleston (Mar 5, 2009)

*corinthic*



eddyw said:


> Hi Gary. I think the Corinthic involved was the 1946 built steamer. In service 1947 to 1969.


hi eddy corinthic built about 46-47 cammell lairds .steam turbine sister to ceramic (royal yacht) cheers ae


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

It was the Gothic which was used for the royal tour.


----------

